# Issue with Gaggia Classic... Just Got worse..



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Folks,

I've had my Classic for a number of years now. After some time away from the black stuff, recently came back with a bang







.

My better half decided she wanted a new coffee machine so that she can make herself the odd latte or capo here and there. She never took to well to the classic as I think the whole preparation/manual coffee never appealed to her... Horses for courses eh?

Anyway, I picked her up a bean to cup machine so she can enjoy her milky drinks at the push of a button.

Meanwhile, I started (after a few years away) to enjoy my Espressos again









Now, I must admit, I can't remember the last time I gave the Classic a good clean. I just whipped it out of the cupboard and got stuck in.

A few days later, the Missus made me a latte ( a nice change and something that would of never happened prior to the B2C) which was term, ok. Not a bad drink but I was sure I could do better on the Classic. So off I trott but upon trying to steam my milk, nothing happened when i turned my Steam Knob.

Nothing.. No steam, no noise. Nothing. So this was my first problem. After a quick look on the t'interweb, it seemed like the 2-way valve below the solenoid was the problem. (if for any reason this is not the case, Please let me know). I had read that its likely got a tiny bit of scale in on of the valves and all i had to do was remove the two allen key bolts and give it a quick clean and she would be gold again.

Then things got worse.. As I'm sure most of you will know, there's not too much room in the back of the Classic. Old ham hands here has managed to round on of the allen key heads out of one of the nuts.. the problem now is how do I get the bugger now?

Any help suggestions would be greatly appreciated all. Also, If i'm chasing ghosts with this internet prognosis, please give me agent nudge in the right direction.

Sorry to ramble on,

Regards

Toby


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

If you were managing to make espressos then I don't think its your solenoid that is causing the problem. It could be a build up of scale which olis preventing you from getting steam. Are you able to draw water from the steam wand by hitting the brew switch and then opening the steam valve?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

As Riz advised, this doesn't sound like a solenoid issue. Check the steam valve isn't blocked by following his simple direction- hit the brew switch and open the steam valve all the way. A good couple of turns to open excessively, then a few open/close twists to see if any scale dislodges.

While you are at it, does the heating light indicate something is happening when you hit the steam button? It could also be a thermostat issue.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply folks.

@Timmyj21 I have just tried to get anything out of the wand.. Zero. No steam nor water. A point to not that the steam arm (original, not modded) remains cool to the touch.

as for the lights, they do what they have always done. Turn on the machine and the power light comes on. After a short while the brew light turns on. If i then proceed to flick the steam switch, the brew light goes off.

Any help with this would be fantastic!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

You can remove the top of the classic and then remove the steam valve which is locked in place using two bolts so that you can soak in some descaling solution.you'd need to remove the knob and steam wand first. Although if you've got scale there you've probably.got.it.elsewhere as well and may want to.consider doing a full stripdown and descale at some point. Where are you based? I could give you a hand if near south London


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a fantastic and very generous offer, Riz! However, I'm clinging to a rock in the middle of the Irish sea (Isle of Man).

I do have some Descaler kicking around that came with the Magnifica. If you could join me in the direction of instructions that would be help enough, my friend.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As for the stuck bolt... if its an allen bolt with a protruding head then get some mole grips on it.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheers, Dylan. The only problem is the working space or lack thereof. My initial thought is to tap in a slightly oversized Torx bit but as I say, its the space issue that will be more frustrating than anything.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Also Riz, for what its worth, the water comes through the group?shower head fine... Don't know if this has any bearing on the diagnosis.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, thats true, it is possible to remove entire bits to get better access to them but that may introduce other problems.

Torx bit might work, I have to use them on oddly sized allen fittings sometimes. Not many other options if the screw head is difficult to access.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Isle of man is some way from sunny sarf London! Yeah if you're able to make espresso and have water flowing from the group then I don't thin that it is a solenoid issue which is causing your steam problems. Removing the steam valve is fairly simple.









Its situated in the right bottom corner of the machine. You'd want to remove the steam knob which will just slide off and you would also want to remove the steam wand which is fixed on by a bolt before you take the steam valve off. Once you've removed the two bolts you may have to move the valve forwards and backwards a but before it comes free as they tend to become stuck due to scale build up.

How long have you had the machine and when was it last rescaled or had a change of o rings and gaskets?


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

In truth Riz, Its probably due a damn good service. I have probably had it around 4 years. Of those 4 years its sat un used for around 3. I also picked it up second hand locally so can't really determine the age of it.

It was bought on a whim and used seldomly upon purchase. Not too bad as I only gave around £80 for it. With the missus pushing for a B2C machine it has re kindled my interest. Having spent the last month or so back on the forum and getting the juices flowing, I decided I wanted to perform the essential mods to the classic while giving the old girl a bit of an overhaul. It was only then I stumbled across the problem and I'm hesitant to start ordering the required bits and bobs I need until I can ascertain the machine is saveable.

I keep reading about all these fantastic shots people are getting with beans from Hasbean etc, but know I won't get the desired results on the Delonghi.

My overall plan is to get the Gaggia up to grade then keep my eyes peeled from an SJ.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If it's been sat for that long (I assume without being completely drained) I would consider a complete strip down. If where you live has hard water the machine is likely very caked up inside, and even with soft water sitting for that period of time is no good for it.

If you follow a methodical approach to taking these machines apart, taking photos and such then you can tackle it so long as you are prepared to learn as you go. The machines are a bit of plumbing with a heating elements and a few switches (a bit of an oversimplification, but not by much)

.

@gaggiamanualservice.com would be able to give you an idea of what it would cost to have someone fix it up for you


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd recommend giving it a go yourself. Its not difficult at all and it would enable you to familiarise yourself with the different parts of the machine. I'm not a very hands on person to say the least but I've managed to do it on several machines now just by reading around on the forums. Buying an o ring and gasket will cost you no more that about seven pounds, you could also get a rancilio wand fitted at the same time and even do the opv mod. The classic would be better that an delonghi machine by far


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats the aim Riz. I 'll grab some spanners at work tomorrow and make a start by removing the steam valve and take it from there!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If there's water coming out of the brew head, then there's water in the boiler. If it heats up, then you'll get steam - and the only thing controlling (or stopping) the steam from exiting the boiler is the steam valve. So - it's the only thing it can be really.

I've had issues with stuck allen-bolts on the boiler in the past, and rounded them off trying to remove them - and then simply used a dremel to cut a groove in the top and use a large flat-head screwdriver bit to remove it. Worked well...


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Your not going to believe this gents...

So i start trying to eliminate the elements of the boiler. Start by checking that the solenoid is indeed doing its thing. It was. I was simulating pulling shots and ensuring that the waste valve was releasing the excess pressure. So my initial search of non steam related issues had certainly sent me on a wild goose chase.

Following the suggestions given on this thread, I started to look at the Steam valve. So, trying to be methodical about it I removed the Steam wand and once again tried the machine.....

Hey bloody presto!!! I'm getting steam to the union of the wand which means the wand it well and truly clogged full of junk. Although I had ensured that before storing it that I had got all the water from the machine out, Something had remained in the wand and blocked it.

I would like to thank all you guys for all for your help and suggestions and although, in the end, it turned out to be something that wasn't suggested, I wouldn't have got there without you guys, so again thanks.

The old wand is currently sat in some discaler, ai'm removing the shower screen etc now and giving the same treatment. Then Im off too the Bay to order me a rankle wand and some gaskets


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would still want to have a look inside the machine if thats what just one of the components looked like.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Depending on how badly damaged the allen head is sometimes a liberal application of valve grinding paste can give enough grip tonremove it.........

Saves cutting a groove in it or butchering it too badly.

We're you using a normal allen key or one of those silly ball ended devices???

And good diagnosis of your blocked steam wand.....


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheers, Buddy.

Yeah, I was using a standard allen key but i think I must of been ever-so-slightly misaligned due to the lack of hand space in there.

I have been doing a lot of reading on available mods and I will likely take advantage of the PID Mod soon. This will mean a full strip down and at that point I will extract and replace the bolt.


----------



## Toby-IOM (Aug 8, 2012)

Rancilio Wand just ordered from the Bay too


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck..... Keep us posted....


----------

